# Dice HD not working the same after iPhone 3.0 upgrade



## link01 (Sep 5, 2006)

I upgraded my 3G iPhone to to the 3.0 OS yesterday. I got to try it out with my DICE HD unit today and it's not working in the same manner as before the upgrade.

I connect the iPhone to the DICE and switch to the iPod. The iPod screen then turns into an "Accessory Connected" screen (I forget the exact words). I can hear the music through the speakers via the DICE but I'm locked out of using the iPod app to switch songs/podcasts. Before the 3.0 OS upgrade I would just hold down the "home" button for 5 sec and it would go back to the home screens and I would go back to the iPod and get control again. Now I am not able to do that. Holding down the "home" button does nothing. It looks like if I'm connected via DICE, I can't use the iphone to change the song and such. I can use the radio interface, but you can't access podcasts or audiobooks through the radio controls (not to mention it's easier to scroll through dozens of albums using the ipod). Has anyone seen this yet? Anyone have a solution?


----------



## pbeard825 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm having the same issue since upgrading to iPhone 3.0. I'm still trying to find a work around. I'll post back here if I do.


----------



## link01 (Sep 5, 2006)

The new way for 3.0 to quit an app is to hold down the top sleep/power button until the red power slider comes up. Then hold down the home button and the app will exit.

I tried this and it didn't work... so still looking for a solution.


----------



## ryanpei (Apr 6, 2007)

Having same problem.
Anyone found a solution?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

ryanpei said:


> Having same problem.
> Anyone found a solution?


I would recommend contacting DICE to speak directly with a technician on your issue.

DICE can be contacted at 888.342.3999.


----------



## dfitler (Jul 30, 2007)

*Dice iPhone 3GS Integration Issues*



ryanpei said:


> Having same problem.
> Anyone found a solution?


I read elsewhere that you can change the dip switches on the DICE to the two 'car' switches to off and the IPod switches to on. Don't know if this applies to all of the DICE adapters. I have the HD Radio/iPod/Aux version that's about 2 years old. Also, I'm not sure what those settings do or if it will work - I'll have to disassemble my glove-box and experiment to see if it makes a difference, unless someone has a definitive solution for this.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dfitler said:


> I read elsewhere that you can change the dip switches on the DICE to the two 'car' switches to off and the IPod switches to on. Don't know if this applies to all of the DICE adapters. I have the HD Radio/iPod/Aux version that's about 2 years old. Also, I'm not sure what those settings do or if it will work - I'll have to disassemble my glove-box and experiment to see if it makes a difference, unless someone has a definitive solution for this.


This will not apply to the HD DICE.


----------

